# Orvis Battenkill Large Arbor Big Game Reel



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey everyone was just looking for some feedback on the orvis battenkill LA big game reel. I would use the reel for steelhead fishing primarily and also was thinking of pairing it with an orvis clearwater 7wt rod as well. Thanks for any input, Chad


----------



## tjc7t7 (Aug 16, 2009)

I have one and I love it! It is on a reddington 7wt. and I would buy them both again for a steelhead combo.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

they are bullet proof!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have a 12 wgt for saltwater fishing. Just used it for the first time this week in North Carolina. Caught a 18 pound Mackeral (spelling) on it. Performed great. Have it on a 12 wgt Winston rod. Had no problems. Next on tap Tuna. One more to scratch off the bucket list!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

I used to love Orvis reels, but recently I had the unfortunate opportunity to handle a few new ones. theyre junk these days. I'm embarrassed the company has sunk this low. but there is a saying about Orvis: they make more money on dog beds than fishing gear. 

avoid the orvis clearwater rod also. its a $50 rod that costs $150.


----------



## rweis (Dec 20, 2005)

You may also want to look at the Orvis Mid-Arbor reel. I use the one with a Clearwater II 6-wt for Steelies and the drag is wonderful.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Patricio said:


> avoid the orvis clearwater rod also. its a $50 rod that costs $150.


Truer words never spoken. That rod is an absolute dog, and weighs a TON. When I was first shopping for a rod I handled one and was dumbfounded that it cost 200 dollars (at the time)

That said, I love my TFOs. I have a pro series, bob clouser 6 wt, and a brand new axiom 8 wt. I guess I was just born to cast fast rods, haha.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

clayton, what do you throw for steel?

also, isn't the pro series a moderate-fast action?


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

rapman said:


> clayton, what do you throw for steel?
> 
> also, isn't the pro series a moderate-fast action?


For steel I typically use my 8'9" clouser 6 wt with rio classic line and a sage 1650. I keep about 90% of my fish, but I've gotten good at fighting them without much stick 

The pro series is moderate-fast action, and I rarely fish it these days because I find myself readily overloading the rod and having my cast go to hell, haha. The axiom serves me well, at least when practice casting. We will see before too long when it has a 7" long pike/muskie fly on it 

My dad just picked up a Scott A3 10' 7 wt with a Bauer Superlight (or something Bauer) as his new steelhead rig. Awesome setup, but I can't cast that rod to save my life! It's just a bit too floppy for me to get any power in to. I like high line speeds and that rod won't deliver for me.


----------

